# Gassing up



## barbe4 (Dec 14, 2010)

Do others have this problem? You need to add gas to your snowblower. It's cold and you are tired and maybe your younger sons should be doing the snowblowing. You've turned off the machine and bring the plastic gas tank to the machine. Your gloves are stiff in the cold. You attempt and finally succeed in unscrewing the gas cap, reversing the spout/gasket and opening up the air vent. You proceed to try to pour gas from the can into the machine. You spill gas over the top outside of the snowblower's tank. Sometimes it's a lot, sometimes a little. Each time I'm afraid to restart the machine with the distinct smell of gas fumes.

I've tried using a funnel but the spout is ill fitting and can make things worse aiming at a tilting funnel. Holding the funnel in one hand while tilting the gas can with the other is difficult at best because of the weight of the can Is there a funnel made for the opening of such gas equipment?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont bother with the gas can spout..
in fact I threw it away! 
now the gas can just has the "outer" screw on cap, nothing else..

I put a funnel in the snowblower gas tank..the funnel is probably about 6" diameter,
but the skinny part that sticks down into the tank dosnt hit bottom, so the funnel sits nice and solid on the gas tank opening..its not wobbly..

then I just pour in gas from the gas can, into the funnel..no mess.

the only drawback is I cant see when the snowblower tank is getting nearly full, so I stop, look, fill some more, stop, look..etc..works for me!
I havent spilled any gas in a long time..

yeah, those gas can spouts can be a PITA..I found that the best method to deal with them is to stop dealing with them..

and I only use a 1-gallon gas can (plastic) because 5 gallons would last me all season, and gas goes bad really fast these days..So I only get a gallon at a time..

Scot


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

sscotsman has the right idea,
i found a funnel in the garage that sits nicely in the machines tank
stopping &looking is a pain but, better than fiddling with the spouts


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

I use 6-gallon gas cans and usually have 2 filled and ready to go. With a few tractors, lawn mower, snow blower, generator, I like to have gas on hand. 

There is a “Murphy’s Law” about gas cans and lawn/yard equipment. It is that your machine will only run out of gas at a place in the yard farthest from the place where the gas can is stored. 

Been years since I ran out of gas cause I follow the yard equipment rules I set for myself. Before starting always check the oil. When you are done fill the gas tank for next time before you put it away. Works great as long as the job you are doing takes less than 1 tank of gas. If it takes more than one tank see Murphy’s Law above. 

Spilling gas on hot equipment happens and if it doesn’t erupt into flames right away it most likely wont. Just wait a couple of minutes and most of the gas will evaporate. 

The cans I use are Chilton cans. The spout has an angled end but they are still not perfect, and are heavy when full. I think they do make smaller cans. The key to not overfilling is to be able to see into the tank while filling.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

abumpa said:


> I use 6-gallon gas cans and usually have 2 filled and ready to go. With a few tractors, lawn mower, snow blower, generator, I like to have gas on hand.
> 
> There is a “Murphy’s Law” about gas cans and lawn/yard equipment. It is that your machine will only run out of gas at a place in the yard farthest from the place where the gas can is stored.
> 
> ...


thanks for typing all that, now i dont have to..says it all


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2010)

*re: Gas Refilling*

I Found a battery operated siphon that I use to transfer fuel from Gas can to all my yard equipment.I think it was around $18.00 but I use it a lot.It definitely comes in handy when the gas cans are full.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

This is the best gas container ever!! I use the 2 gal. container as it is easier to handle and neither my lawn tractor or snowblower have a gas tank bigger then that. It is EPA compliant. Notice the spout. That little tab is a "hook" to hook onto the gas tank lip, then when the nozzle is down the tank, just push down and it opens. The nozzle is self venting, so when the gas reaches the end of the nozzle, it chokes off the flow and no more overflowing of the gas tank. I LOVE IT!!!!!
Blitz USA: Item # 21510 2 + Spill - Proof System Gas Can CARB


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

hehehe
we use our race cans with a 18" clear hose that bends very easy....no funnel req'd and you can place the hose into the fill before you tip the can....my .02


----------



## barbe4 (Dec 14, 2010)

indypower said:


> This is the best gas container ever!! I use the 2 gal. container as it is easier to handle and neither my lawn tractor or snowblower have a gas tank bigger then that. It is EPA compliant. Notice the spout. That little tab is a "hook" to hook onto the gasank lip, then when the nozzle is down the tank, just push down and it opens. The nozzle is self venting, so when the gas reaches the end of the nozzle, it chokes off the flow and no more overflowing of the gas tank. I LOVE IT!!!!!
> Blitz USA: Item # 21510 2 + Spill - Proof System Gas Can CARB


I tried buying your suggested can but they are no longer available. However, I did order a can off their website that incorporates a trigger on the nozzle (it should help). I'd rather have yours. Thanks for the assist.

barbe4


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Since it has never been a big problem for me, I never gave it much thought, but........
Doing a Google search for automatic shut-off gas can spouts brings up a lot of spouts and cans.
If each member tried a different one, we could put together quite a pour spout data base.


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

Never gave it much thought either as not a problem. Use a 1 gal can control is easy with one hand the other on a flexable spout. Put it in before you tip it. You never have to jam your tank over full. If you happen to spill any put the cap on and throw some snow on it if your worried you couldnt catch it on fire if you tried


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats the same thing I do Full Throttle.
Just being carfull does the trick.


----------



## Rog02 (Dec 23, 2010)

butchf said:


> hehehe
> we use our race cans with a 18" clear hose that bends very easy....no funnel req'd and you can place the hose into the fill before you tip the can....my .02


I use Super Jugs as well. Mine are the square ones with the second hand grip on the side. I purchased the hose that Butch mentioned since we use a funnel on the sprinters. 

Because of the new federal regs Super Jugs sells the canisters as "Chemical Containers" these days.


----------

